# need quick undercoat



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I have a project that has a number of small parts (one unit requires about 30 pieces, I will be doing about 10 units or 300 pieces) that need to be painted with a special spray on finish (special = $$) to give a reflective surface. 

I did it last time using an under coat paint brushed on, then just the spray but it took up too much of the special spray paint and required too many coats (4) = days of waiting for each coat to dry... way toooooo long.

The strips have 2 finished sides (opposite each other) and 2 required ruff sides. All the sides need to be protected but only the finished sides need to be "special". These are thin strips of wood (pine or cedar) in various from about an inch to about 9" lengths.

The special spray comes in spray cans and will need to be done that way. What I'm looking for is ideas or methods of getting a smooth base/under-coat(s) quickly and with minimal expense. Any ideas are welcome.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Would a silver spray paint assist the reflective finish? It seems like this would be an easy way to get a smooth surface quickly, lots of solids.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Would a silver spray paint assist the reflective finish? It seems like this would be an easy way to get a smooth surface quickly, lots of solids.


 Not sure what effect if any the silver would have??? Any thing I might want to look for in store to make sure I get more solids?

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a shot in the dark but I am sure white pigmented shelac (Kilz) would give you a quick level surface of white. And it seals just about anything.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I second the use of any shellac. Its fast,drys quickly,sticks to anything and almost anything sticks to it.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OK looks like I need to do a little shopping and a little demolition (sp??)...... went to checked to see if I had any shellac left and found the can looking like it is about to explode.... took it outside in a heavy bag and now I have to get brave enough to attempt to open it so it can dry out and be disposed of. If I'm lucky maybe it self vented at some point.

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I will third the use of Shellac. I hate it and hate using it but it does and looks great for an under coat. The projects I have used it on so far has turned out better than I thought they would.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Got a fresh can today and made sure I picked one with a lot of time left on it just in case I don't get to things as quickly as I hoped. Still haven't tried to open the old can... when I use to live in the wilds of northern WI many many years ago I would have taken it to the town dump and did a little target practice with the 22 just to see what would happen... gee I must be getting old, now I just don't want to get sprayed... not even interested in an explosion.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The thrill is gone Ed. I havent enjoyed shooting since I played with the twin minigums on a Cobra attack helicopter.


----------

